# No tips, Uber maxes their cut at 10% and stops developing robot cars, still makes zillions, and we b



## unadhesived (Jul 7, 2017)

No tips, Uber maxes their cut at 10% and stops developing robot cars, still makes zillions, and we become almost working class people with dignity. Problem solved


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

That was easy. Sign me up.


----------



## unadhesived (Jul 7, 2017)

Should workers be forced to pay for their replacements? Don't think so. Not legit. Also, monopolies should have to play by some rules if they insist on being all powerful and dominating entire markets.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Why havent drivers created their OWN APP ?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Why havent drivers created their OWN APP ?


Actually, a lot of drivers have done exactly that. The app bypasses the computer and smart phones entirely. Instead the drivers sit outside the supermarket asking shoppers with groceries if they need a car.

They quote their own price, collect in cash, and if the passenger looks like he's going to puke- he doesn't get in the car.



unadhesived said:


> No tips, Uber maxes their cut at 10% and stops developing robot cars, still makes zillions, and we become almost working class people with dignity. Problem solved


Uber is losing money in spite of charge 25%, so I cant see them reducing their taste.

But they would be cool with eliminating tips.


----------



## unadhesived (Jul 7, 2017)

They are putting that money into replacing us with ai. they are making tons and tons of money, just investing it all so they can attract more investors. They want to be a governing body. This is a whale that drank all the water in the ocean and now it's hairy butt rests on top of the American flag. I don't think it knows, it just farted on it and ate another $20 mini lunch delivered to it by in if it's non educated slaves.


----------

